# three word game



## Firefly

Shamless copy from another large forum...

So here's how it goes!

The idea of the game is to make up a story. It can be as exaggerated, random, and vague as desired, but must continue with Each Poster adding only three words each.

For eg:
1st Poster: It was a
2nd Poster: bright sunny day
3rd Poster: when a man
4th Poster went for a

Okay Let's Begin!

*It was the*


----------



## liaconn

bin men's ball.


----------



## callybags

the left one


----------



## Firefly

which I noticed


----------



## micmclo

at the bar


----------



## liaconn

had no air.


----------



## elefantfresh

So I lifted


----------



## liaconn

and I shifted


----------



## DrMoriarty

ever so slowly


----------



## Shawady

with my hand


----------



## ney001

until I could


----------



## elefantfresh

just about feel


----------



## Firefly

so happy because


----------



## callybags

...


----------



## liaconn

on a Friday


----------



## Shawady

I like to


----------



## liaconn

eat baked beans


----------



## Marion

watching the races


----------



## callybags

In the bumper


----------



## liaconn

with my dog


----------



## horusd

whose called Bertie


----------



## Niall M

until disaster happened


----------



## PaddyW

Bertie got loose


----------



## Purple

after the ball


----------



## horusd

the golddiggers ball


----------



## liaconn

And created chaos


----------



## DB74

so then I


----------



## liaconn

built a house


----------



## elefantfresh

on shaky ground


----------



## DB74

, paid in cash


----------



## horusd

from a whiparound


----------



## DrMoriarty

Crack! Crack! Crack!


----------



## thombom

bang bang bang


----------



## DerKaiser

the house collapsed


----------



## truthseeker

over my head


----------



## daithi

*3 word game*

the ambulance came,


----------



## Vanilla

'Ar dheis de...'


----------



## DB74

began the priest


----------



## thedaras

the child screamed...


----------



## Marion

It's not true ...


----------



## horusd

...but it was!


----------



## Firefly

the biggest firetruck


----------



## Mpsox

bright and red


----------



## callybags

hose and all


----------



## Sunny

What happened Bertie the dog? I was really getting into that story.....


----------



## Firefly

next to Bertie


----------



## Shawady

the dog that


----------



## callybags

had no account


----------



## liaconn

and no shame


----------



## truthseeker

and huge balls


----------



## Sunny

Sorry but the plot has just got ridiculous.... I am not seeing Bertie the dog with huge balls...What's his motivation?


----------



## Firefly

in a cupboard


----------



## truthseeker

that he chewed


----------



## DB74

on a bone


----------



## Flexible

of contention that


----------



## liaconn

****ed us off.


----------



## Romulan

Thread hijack!

*Creative Writing Gone Wrong*

                             Here’s a prime example of “Men Are From  Mars, Women Are From Venus.” It is offered by an English professor from  the University of Colorado as an actual class assignment:
 A Creative Writing professor told his class one day: “Today we will  experiment with a new form called the tandem story. The process is  simple. Each person will pair off with the person sitting next to his or  her desk.
 As homework tonight, one of you will write the first paragraph of a  short story. You will e-mail your partner that paragraph and send  another copy to me. The partner will read the first paragraph and then  add another paragraph to the story and send it back, also sending  another copy to me. The first person will then add a third paragraph,  and so on back-and-forth.
 Remember to re-read what has been written each time in order to keep  the story coherent. There is to be absolutely NO talking outside of the  e-mails and anything you wish to say must be written in the e-mail. The  story is over when both agree a conclusion has been reached.”
 The following was actually turned in by two of his English students, Rebecca and Bill:
 (first paragraph by Rebecca)
At first, Laurie couldn’t decide which kind of tea she  wanted. The chamomile, which used to be her favorite for lazy evenings  at home, now reminded her too much of Carl, who once said, in happier  times, that he liked chamomile. But she felt she must now at all costs  keep her mind off Carl. His possessiveness was suffocating, and if she  thought about him too much her asthma started acting up again. So  chamomile was out of the question.​ (second paragraph by Bill)
Meanwhile, Advance Sergeant Carl Harris, leader of the  attack squadron now in orbit over Skylon 4, had more important things to  think about than the neuroses of an air-headed asthmatic bimbo named  Laurie with whom he had spent one sweaty night over a year ago. “A.S.  Harris to Geostation 17,” he said into his transgalactic communicator.  “Polar orbit established. No sign of resistance so far…” But before he  could sign off a bluish particle beam flashed out of nowhere and blasted  a hole through his ship’s cargo bay. The jolt from the direct hit sent  him flying out of his seat and across the cockpit.​ (Rebecca)
He bumped his head and died almost immediately, but not  before he felt one last pang of regret for psychically brutalizing the  one woman who had ever had feelings for him. Soon afterwards, Earth  stopped its pointless hostilities towards the peaceful farmers of Skylon  4. “Congress Passes Law Permanently Abolishing War and Space Travel,”  Laurie read in her newspaper one morning. The news simultaneously  excited her and bored her. She stared out the window, dreaming of her  youth, when the days had passed unhurriedly and carefree, with no  newspaper to read, no television to distract her from her sense of  innocent wonder at all the beautiful things around her. “why must one  lose one’s innocence to become a woman?” she pondered wistfully.​ (Bill)
Little did she know, but she had less than 10 seconds to  live. Thousands of miles above the city, the Anu’udrian mothership  launched the first of its lithium fusion missiles. The dimwitted wimpy  peaceniks who pushed the Unilateral Aerospace disarmament Treaty through  the Congress had left Earth a defenseless target for the hostile alien  empires who were determined to destroy the human race. Within two hours  after the passage of the treaty the Anu’udrian ships were on course for  Earth, carrying enough firepower to pulverize the entire planet. With no  one to stop them, they swiftly initiated their diabolical plan. The  lithium fusion missile entered the atmosphere unimpeded. The President,  in his top-secret mobile submarine headquarters on the ocean floor off  the coast of Guam, felt the inconceivably massive explosion, which  vaporized even poor, stupid Laurie.​ (Rebecca)
This is absurd. I refuse to continue this mockery of  literature. My writing partner is a violent, chauvinistic semi-literate  adolescent.​ (Bill)
Yeah? Well, my writing partner is a self-centered tedious  neurotic whose attempts at writing are the literary equivalent of  Valium. “Oh, shall I have chamomile tea? Or shall I have some sort of  F—KING TEA?? Oh no, what am I to do? I’m such an air headed bimbo. I  guess I’ve read too many Danielle Steele novels!”​ (Rebecca)
A$$H@le.​ (Bill)
B*tch!​ (Rebecca)
F*** YOU - YOU NEANDERTHAL!!​ (Bill)
In your dreams, Ho. Go drink some tea.​ (TEACHER)
*A+* - I really liked this one.​


----------



## Sim Two

Meanwhile, Enda Kenny


----------



## elefantfresh

Jaysus, not Enda


----------



## MrMan

and we both


----------



## Firefly

sang a song


----------



## Firefly

at a party


----------



## thedaras

Bertie drank Smithwicks


----------



## Firefly

whilst Biffo, Harney


----------



## horusd

and the Pope


----------



## callybags

ate humble pie.


----------



## horusd

when the bill


----------



## liaconn

was not paid


----------



## Firefly

removed


----------



## Liamos

along came Elvis


----------



## liaconn

and the chipmunks


----------



## Mpsox

aka Joan Burton


----------



## Liamos

screaming two words


----------



## liaconn

Bill and Ben


----------



## Liamos

the flowerpot men


----------



## liaconn

robbed a bank


----------



## truthseeker

then had a


----------



## liaconn

nice ham sandwich


----------



## truthseeker

paid for by


----------



## liaconn

the poor taxpayers


----------



## Shawady

and paddy the


----------



## MrMan

son of a


----------



## Firefly

gun, I couldn't


----------



## truthseeker

believe his wealth


----------



## liaconn

or his accent


----------



## callybags

He was a


----------



## Staples

plasterer, hence the


----------



## Firefly

big white van


----------



## PetrolHead

with writing on


----------



## Liamos

the roof and


----------



## DB74

"cash in hand"


----------



## liaconn

Back to Bertie


----------



## Flexible

and licorice alsorts


----------



## ney001

which Bertie loves


----------



## liaconn

more than life


----------



## Flexible

I love you


----------



## Shawady

said Bertie to


----------



## liaconn

a brown envelope


----------



## horusd

from the bookies


----------



## Flexible

.I give up


----------



## liaconn

said Brian Cowen


----------



## Shawady

when the horse


----------



## Flexible

saw Brian Cowen


----------



## liaconn

then Brian Cowen ..


----------



## elefantfresh

ate the horse


----------



## Flexible

and the jockey.


----------



## MrMan

but not before


----------



## daithi

eating the saddle


----------



## Armada

then promptly vomited


----------



## daithi

up all three...


----------



## Flexible

one after another


----------



## liaconn

and Bertie just


----------



## Godfather

thought he dreamt


----------



## Armada

that people laughed


----------



## Flexible

in a land


----------



## salaried

Made from lego.


----------



## Armada

Nama moved in


----------



## thedaras

Bertie moved on...


----------



## salaried

By kfc bouncer.


----------



## thedaras

the crowd cheered..


----------



## salaried

When they discovered


----------



## bullbars

to their horror


----------



## salaried

daniel o donnell


----------



## Flexible

in the nude


----------



## Armada

singing "save the


----------



## Sue Ellen

Mammy's tea party


----------



## liaconn

In Croke Park


----------



## Flexible

Meanwhile in Kerry


----------



## thedaras

Jackie Healy Rae


----------



## Flexible

was busy scratching


----------



## thedaras

under his cap


----------



## Flexible

when it struck


----------



## thedaras

the nation he


----------



## Flexible

was an alien


----------



## thedaras

It seemed normal


----------



## Sue Ellen

to have phoned


----------



## thedaras

A help line


----------



## Armada

free of charge


----------



## liaconn

for no reason


----------



## bullbars

other than monkeys


----------



## liaconn

on the roof


----------



## Flexible

also scratched under


----------



## salaried

The Dail bar


----------



## Flexible

where he found


----------



## bullbars

a Rhinocerous typing


----------



## thedaras

A new Constitution


----------



## salaried

On animal rights


----------



## Flexible

in Fota Island


----------



## Armada

and TDs smoking


----------



## bullbars

grass with Ming


----------



## salaried

and flash gordon


----------



## liaconn

eating a pizza


----------



## salaried

made in china


----------



## liaconn

said the label


----------



## salaried

the talking label


----------



## Marion

with flashing lights


----------



## thedaras

and sirens blaring


----------



## salaried

descended on roscommon


----------



## daithi

*3 word game*

accident and emergency


----------



## thedaras

it was closed


----------



## Armada

by the banks


----------



## salaried

reopened as casino


----------



## thedaras

where politicians bet


----------



## salaried

on the xfactor


----------



## bullbars

judges fighting against


----------



## Flexible

Leo Veradker and


----------



## liaconn

the three musketeers


----------



## Niall M

watched cork lose


----------



## Teatime

to Joe Brolly's


----------



## Flexible

other team Mayo.


----------



## Niall M

but shell to


----------



## Niall M

sea ruined everything


----------



## Flexible

when they sabotaged


----------



## Niall M

the match ball


----------



## Flexible

which was made


----------



## callybags

in Taiwan. The


----------



## Flexible

three word game


----------



## bullbars

said leo varadkar


----------



## DB74

is fun, but


----------



## Niall M

its time to


----------



## bullbars

expand it to twelve


----------



## Flexible

more pages


----------



## liaconn

say the end.


----------



## thedaras

Is feidir linn


----------



## daithi

an corn seo


----------



## thedaras

which he twisted


----------



## PaddyW

almost ended, but


----------



## thedaras

now the end


----------



## horusd

So long farewell...


----------



## Armada

I wish you


----------



## DB74

a Merry Christmas


----------



## Flexible

a Happy Hanukkah,


----------



## horusd

Auf Wiedersehen, goodbye


----------



## Niall M

i dont understand


----------



## thedaras

End of story.


----------



## callybags

Other stories by these authors include....


----------



## Firefly

once upon a


----------



## Flexible

time in Ireland


----------



## Purple

the little man


----------



## daithi

*3 word story*

blinked. Now, because


----------



## Flexible

he was short


----------



## thedaras

of a euro


----------



## callybags

he could not


----------



## Flexible

buy a pint


----------



## Marion

in the long


----------



## callybags

Hall on George's


----------



## Flexible

Street. I'll gladly


----------



## mozzer

stop this now


----------



## Flexible

for 1,000,000 euro


----------



## TarfHead

unless, of course,


----------



## Flexible

your broke too


----------



## Firefly

said the big


----------



## DB74

bouncer on the


----------



## Niall M

door, i lept


----------



## Flexible

over the threshold


----------



## bullbars

landing on a


----------



## Flexible

bowl of cornflakes


----------



## salaried

Worth 100,.000, euro


----------



## DerKaiser

and sixteen cent,


----------



## salaried

before the default


----------



## Flexible

by the showjumpers


----------



## salaried

show band played


----------



## Flexible

waltzing matilda as


----------



## Armada

The Grand Finale!


----------



## Godfather

then band disappeared


----------



## Flexible

under a cloud


----------



## Firefly

of highly suspicious


----------



## callybags

of suspision that


----------



## Godfather

someone got fired


----------



## Flexible

from a canon


----------



## salaried

Alfonsos playboy mansion


----------



## Flexible

was very quiet


----------



## bullbars

compared to Seattle


----------



## Flexible

which was sleepless


----------



## salaried

nobody guessed that


----------



## Purple

the golden balls


----------



## Flexible

were hidden in


----------



## Purple

a bright pink


----------



## Flexible

panther car which


----------



## Purple

nobody realised was


----------



## elefantfresh

actually belonged to


----------



## Flexible

the Scarlet Pimpernel


----------



## Purple

who was hiding


----------



## Flexible

in the boot.


----------



## Homer

of his Porsche


----------



## Marion

with a left


----------



## Armada

indicator flashing brightly


----------



## salaried

a warship mistakenly


----------



## callybags

entered Rosslare harbour


----------



## horusd

all guns blazing


----------



## Godfather

and everyone laughing


----------



## salaried

until Michael oleary


----------



## Flexible

said Ryansea are


----------



## Armada

now floating on


----------



## horusd

a tide of


----------



## Firefly

Old German U-boats


----------



## horusd

Gott in Himmel!


----------



## salaried

heaven opened up


----------



## Flexible

and God said


----------



## horusd

I don't exist!


----------



## Marion

to pay the


----------



## Flexible

ferryman and his


----------



## horusd

Celtic tiger rates


----------



## polo1

which destroyed Ireland


----------



## Flexible

. On Tuesday morning


----------



## salaried

on black tuesday


----------



## mandelbrot

zebras wore stilettos


----------



## Flexible

on White Wednesday


----------



## salaried

to the office


----------



## horusd

as they do


----------



## salaried

the can can


----------



## daithi

*3 word game*

"Jedward for President!"


----------



## salaried

obamas target practice


----------



## Armada

is not Gay


----------



## horusd

or particularly straight


----------



## salaried

thought daniel odonnell


----------



## Dave Vanian

But everybody knew


----------



## salaried

the words to


----------



## horusd

Banana Republic, septic...


----------



## Armada

tanks must pay


----------



## Flexible

road tax now


----------



## salaried

and aam tax


----------



## Flexible

enforced by the


----------



## Armada

cowboys and aliens.


----------



## salaried

coalition government, Led


----------



## Flexible

the horse to


----------



## Marion

the Rose festival


----------



## Flexible

she won it.


----------



## mandelbrot

Wayne Rooney's hair


----------



## Flexible

all fell out


----------



## mandelbrot

and expensively replanted


----------



## Flexible

with scutch grass


----------



## Marion

"What next", said


----------



## Armada

Ernie and Bert


----------



## Vanilla

-eternal bachelors-repressed,


----------



## Flexible

gay and proud


----------



## Vanilla

In their hearts


----------



## Marion

who knows what


----------



## salaried

where why when


----------



## Flexible

and how they


----------



## mandelbrot

cry, "Thundercats, HO!"


----------



## Flexible

Ask about money


----------



## salaried

money money always


----------



## elefantfresh

make this stop


----------



## Flexible

yeah I'm tired


----------



## Marion

but you're the


----------



## Flexible

reason we all


----------



## mandelbrot

Flexible's ruining this


----------



## Locke

his parrot chirped


----------



## Flexible

Flexible's ruining this


----------



## bullbars

effort to get


----------



## Armada

the last hurrah!


----------



## Sue Ellen

Flexible's repeating things


----------



## elefantfresh

over and over


----------



## Godfather

not much flexible


----------



## Sue Ellen

contribution from Flexible


----------



## WindUp

because they are


----------



## Flexible

all in vain


----------



## Sue Ellen

because Flexible's vain


----------



## boaber

I've a pain


----------



## elefantfresh

Firefly to blame


----------



## Marion

for the breakdown


----------



## Armada

All the "FF"ers


----------



## Vanilla

AKA mé-féiners, agreed


----------



## Flexible

to put up


----------



## Vanilla

Firefly for ransom


----------



## elefantfresh

to get whacked


----------



## Locke

with a haddock


----------



## Flexible

on Good Friday


----------



## Vanilla

ironically, though Bono


----------



## elefantfresh

made it stop


----------



## Flexible

on New Year's


----------



## elefantfresh

NO NO, today!!


----------



## Vanilla

-interjected Prince Procrastination-


----------



## Flexible

we'll do it


----------



## Vanilla

with salmon instead


----------



## salaried

judge dismisses case


----------



## elefantfresh

and closes thread


----------



## callybags

except for one


----------



## Flexible

one last hurrah


----------



## thedaras

Oh dear God...


----------



## callybags

said Elefantfresh as


----------



## Flexible

salmon whacked Firefly


----------



## elefantfresh

and Flexible unregistered


----------



## Vanilla

elefantfresh renewed interest


----------



## Flexible

on pancake Tuesday


----------



## thedaras

then got banned...


----------



## Flexible

for blaming Firefly


----------



## Sue Ellen

for starting thread


----------



## Mrs. Doyle

that drove everyone


----------



## Sue Ellen

off the head


----------



## Vanilla

AND to drink


----------



## elefantfresh

and to jive


----------



## salaried

to celebrate the


----------



## Lex Foutish

pork salad sandwiches


----------



## Flexible

were laid out


----------



## Lex Foutish

at the wake


----------



## Vanilla

of dear departed


----------



## elefantfresh

Flexible. End of.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Not so fast!!!


----------



## Vanilla

To everyones surprise


----------



## Lex Foutish

in walked Purple


----------



## Flexible

is Flexible dead


----------



## Lex Foutish

Purple asked nervously


----------



## elefantfresh

Yes, move on.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Can't we mourn?


----------



## salaried

a beamish please


----------



## Lex Foutish

make that two!


----------



## elefantfresh

Count me in!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Nice sandwich, anybody?


----------



## elefantfresh

Slice up Flexible


----------



## Lex Foutish

mayo on yours?


----------



## Firefly

Plenty in Birr!


----------



## salaried

rhabbi condemns longvalley


----------



## Vanilla

but who cares


----------



## Lex Foutish

as long as


----------



## Armada

The Long Valley


----------



## Lex Foutish

will always be


----------



## elefantfresh

Guinness, not Beamish


----------



## marksa

don't be squeamish


----------



## Marion

SueEllen said to


----------



## Vanilla

Marion as she


----------



## Marion

banned Vanilla for


----------



## Vanilla

laughing too much


----------



## Marion

SueEllen said to


----------



## salaried

her parrot trainer


----------



## Marion

"Stop talking" and


----------



## Vanilla

"Whoosa pretty boy?"


----------



## Marion

Intelligent parrot said


----------



## daithi

*3 word game*

"It's a rip-off!"


----------



## marksa

paying for toilets


----------



## Sue Ellen

Sue Ellen told Purple


----------



## Sue Ellen

tell me more [broken link removed]


----------



## salaried

she whispered in


----------



## Marion

Firefly's ear. Meanwhile,


----------



## Armada

Purple turned red


----------



## Sue Ellen

that made maroon


----------



## Marion

macaroons. Then the


----------



## salaried

willy wonka factory


----------



## Armada

"No artificial colours"


----------



## salaried

allowed without id


----------



## Liamos

End this now.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Ask Firefly first


----------



## elefantfresh

Its Flexibles fault


----------



## Firefly

No way Hose!


----------



## Sue Ellen

Firefly's guilty so


----------



## Firefly

OK, Sue Ellen...I think it's time to lock this thread...

"Better to burn out than fade away"...and fading away it is...


----------



## callybags

off with his


----------



## Firefly

...head man off...


----------



## Sue Ellen

Firefly said:


> OK, Sue Ellen...I think it's time to lock this thread...
> 
> "Better to burn out than fade away"...and fading away it is...



Done.


----------

